
Show HN: Web App Helm Chart Inspector and Renderer - ecojuntak
https://chart-viewer-84975.web.app
======
ecojuntak
Using public helm chart repository is helps me a lot. The communities keep
maintaining the charts.

But, it also hard to find the changes log for each chart. It really hard for
me to check the commits on the repo to know the changes.

So, I try to help myself by building a web app that can help me to inspect
each chart version. It was also able to compare the changes between the two
chart versions. Another feature enabling you to render the kubernetes manifest
on the web. You also will get an URL that you can you use to create your
kubernetes object.

It still a very bare app. Need more feedback and suggestion to make it a
better app.

